# Scariest Dog Ever



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 10, 2010)

http://humor.collegetimes.us/pictures/scariest-dog-ever/


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 10, 2010)

It's so ugly it's cute!!!


----------



## RA40 (Apr 10, 2010)

At one of the dog shows we saw the French Mastiff/Bordeaux Bulldog, HUGE! I wanna say it was about a #125/ 56.8Kgs woofer. The one we came across was well trained...like all dogs, you find that favorite scratch spot they just crumble...it was funny on such a big dog.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mrartillery (Apr 10, 2010)

That would be the one dog you would not want to **** off!


----------



## jugornot (Apr 10, 2010)

I live in a rural area known for drug and vandalism/thievery. I have 5 watchdogs which will let me know if anything is going on and 1 guard dog. They are in order of size from smallest to largest: a mini aussie, a sheltie, two collies and a large aussie. Then the big girl a great pyr. Her name is Storm, and if you are a fan of the X-men movies you would understand. She has pure white with big brown eyes and an adorable face. At only 100#s she is on the smaller side. But with her massive hair she looks like she could weigh 150 - 175. She keeps my property safe.


----------



## csa (Apr 10, 2010)

Heh. They're always adorable when not making silly faces...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 10, 2010)

Great thread. I would never have guess it is the same dog:


----------



## Vesper (Apr 10, 2010)

That is great! Love that dog. This post reminded me of this beauty:

http://dogs.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Image:Sam.jpg


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 10, 2010)

Bet no strangers mess with that kid!


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 10, 2010)

jugornot said:


> I live in a rural area known for drug and vandalism/thievery. I have 5 watchdogs which will let me know if anything is going on and 1 guard dog. They are in order of size from smallest to largest: a mini aussie, a sheltie, two collies and a large aussie. Then the big girl a great pyr. Her name is Storm, and if you are a fan of the X-men movies you would understand. She has pure white with big brown eyes and an adorable face. At only 100#s she is on the smaller side. But with her massive hair she looks like she could weigh 150 - 175. She keeps my property safe.


 
That is one scary dog in the link.

Your Great Pryenees _is_ small. I have friends with close to 200lb dogs.
One was playing with the wife & ran into her leg & broke it. 
Big gentle dogs as long as they are ok with you around the family.
The friends dogs chew up the coyotes regularly.

Pound for pound an Aussie sheperd is nothing to mess with either (from an Aussie lover). Literally, just about the smartest dog in the world too.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 11, 2010)

This definitely ranks up there with Supergator and Dinoshark.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 11, 2010)

Put one of the cattle in the pen, Violator is hungry..


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like he's on 'roids!!!


----------



## nbp (Apr 11, 2010)

Nope, that's a dog with a myostatin gene knockout. They've done it to bulls and mice too. 

Ahh, my biology degree is already coming in handy!


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think they "did" it to that dog, it was born that way, at least that's what the news said, and it happen to be a very friendly dog too.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 11, 2010)

Any way you could put up a link to the story you saw? I'd love to read the story behind that unusual dog. I can tell he's a gentle dog by the look in his eyes...but if he decided he didn't like you...


----------



## nbp (Apr 11, 2010)

> jzmtl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they "did" it to that dog, it was born that way, at least that's what the news said, and it happen to be a very friendly dog too.



Yes, it could have been a naturally occurring mutation I suppose, but either way, that's what does that to the animal. Error in the gene that codes for myostatin, a regulatory protein that aids in cell differentiation and skeletal muscle development. 

And they have "done" it to many animals. Google myostatin gene knockout to see pics of ripped mice and cattle.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 12, 2010)

Not all the most frighteningly insane dogs are the biggest (or are still alive)

Admin advisement: The following link reveals an image that may be offensive to some.

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/1346/cachorrohb8.jpg


----------



## strinq (Apr 12, 2010)

That's either a really big dog or a really small tiger...


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 12, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> Any way you could put up a link to the story you saw? I'd love to read the story behind that unusual dog. I can tell he's a gentle dog by the look in his eyes...but if he decided he didn't like you...



Here you go

http://www.canada.com/victoriatimes...=67f15c17-2717-4022-bb76-1b982456e793&k=94653


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 12, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Great thread. I would never have guess it is the same dog:


 

Ok, this is freaky. I'm sure this is man's best friend (and little girl's) but what was once a humble canine in the first picture resembles something Sigourney Weaver once battled in the second picture. This is what I want guarding the house!


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 13, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.canada.com/victoriatimes...=67f15c17-2717-4022-bb76-1b982456e793&k=94653



Thanks!  Very interesting. I wish I could "meet" her, because I bet the pictures don't really do her justice. And she has those "Please pet me!" eyes.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 13, 2010)

Now imagine walk around the corner and meet this face to face!


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 13, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> Now imagine walk around the corner and meet this face to face!



Nice, let's get nbp to sequence it..

Here's a near match (but cheating, because it's not a dog):


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 13, 2010)

No fair with the Chubracabra pic.

That is straight off the SciFi channel.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 15, 2010)

Mangy bear?


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 15, 2010)

ABTOMAT said:


> Mangy bear?



Yup, a bald bear; that's what a bear looks like without the fur.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 16, 2010)

Disrespectful Dog finds your children amusing


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Headshot Dog is more direct regarding your children


----------

